# Opp



## DCPULLER (Nov 23, 2004)

Has anyone recieved the Dec-Jan issue of Old Power Pride? DCPULLER


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

DCPUller,
I don't get the magizine myself. How does it compare to Antique power or Old Abe?????
caseman-d


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

Got mine earlier in the week. Alot of people are noticing the seal is broken or missing when they get their magazine, so the folks at the post office are looking anyway. Hey Caseman-d, I don't get the other two magazines, so I couldn't tell you how they compare. This is the 4th issue out if I remember right, and it seems to get better each time. Casepower has gotten more sponsors, highlights a project that he or another subscriber is involved in, and has a lot of pulling/tractor show type pictures of events he goes to.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Sounds interesting! What does a subscription cost and how does one go about subscibe to it.
caseman-d


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

It is $24.00 for 6 issues. You can e-mail him (Casepower)at [email protected] I believe if you request a back issue or two he will send one free of charge. You may even have enough pictures and stories to submit an article. If you request an old issue, I'd ask for as late a one as possible as they really are getting better each issue. Did I mention it has a word search put together by his son too? Thought that was a nice touch. Good luck.


----------



## SHeiserman (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't know what the deal is with that smilie, but his e-mail is: [email protected]


----------

